# A few questions about new setup



## Sebrina (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I recently converted a 55g from a freshwater aquarium to a fish only marine aquarium and I have a few questions. To make things easier this is what I have at the moment...

Tank is a standard size 55g I have twin hood/light fixtures with 2 acetic blue bulbs, 40lbs of crushed coral, 50pds of base rock with 10pds of live rocks over it and 1 pd of live sand taken directly from a lfs underneath the base of the base rock. As far as filtration nothing fancy yet, I'm on a budget I salvaged what I had which is a Rena Filstar XP2 canister and a Penguin dual BioWheel 350b, from what the packing says in conjunction they should push 650gph but I know it's not. Next step is adding a protein skimmer hopefully a good hob since I don't have a sump and I'm really NOT a DIY person. Any recommendations on a good skimmer for a 55g and also I hear people use clean up crews, now I know they're talking about fish that eat up the bad stuff in the tank and stuff but would it be advisable to get any of these little critters now and would I have to worry about an infestation later?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

It sounds like you have a good start but i would recommend adding more live rock for better biological filtration. The live rock you already have will eventually make all the other rock "live" as well but the more live rock the better. Also for a skimmer I use the Seaclone 100 on my 55 and it works great, it's a HOB skimmer and for the money it's the best you can get IMO. you can get it on fosterandsmithaquatics.com for around $90.
Aquarium Filtration & Water Quality: SeaClone Protein Skimmer

Hope i could help


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would add macro algaes behind a 1/4 square plastic grid (egg crate). So the algaes would be protected from the fish that would eat them.


my .02


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I would suggest starting here:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/common-beginner-questions-3785.html

As far as skimmers are concerned, you may want to consider an Aqua C Remora, I've used a Sea Clone and unfortunately can't recommend one.

If folks would listen to beaslbob about the benefits of macro algae, they would have much fewer problems maintaining tank parameters. Macros in the tank or a separate fuge are extremely beneficial.

I wouldn't worry about a clean up crew yet. The first thing that needs to happen is for your tank to cycle.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with drhank about the aqua c remora and the sea clones well they will work but not rite out of the box as they need some mods done to them IMO. I wouldnt run the HOB filter because you will get a lot of salt creep and will be cleaning it regularly instead try to pick up a couple power heads so you get at least 1000 GPH+ between the 2, I like the Koralia PH's. The LR and good flow will be your bio filtration and then the addition of a skimmer and some type of fuge and you should be good to go.


----------



## Sebrina (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, I've ordered a Remora skimmer online from E-Bay should be here tomorrow. I keep reading daily as I have alot to learn but something I never read about or hear anyone mention often is how they're using canisters in saltwater setups. What would be the ideal setup for the XP2 in a Marine tank? I can swap and mix up the canister in different setups, right now it's running the way the setup guide said to do it which is coarse pads bottom, finer pads on top of that, then some carbon in a small bag pouch, then some bio balls and finally a white pad at the top. Is this ideal or should I change it up? I know it worked in freshwater but no mentions anywhere about marine tanks.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

The cannister isnt really needed with a good skimmer, flow, LR and a good CUC (clean up crew). THe CUC should consist of crabs and an asortment of snails. I would just fill the canister with LR rubble if you want to run it.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

One last comment. If you haven't committed to crushed coral (or don't mind making a change) , I'd suggest sand. Unlike freshwater, you really don't want to disturb the substrate in saltwater. That's what your clean up crew is for. Crushed coral makes it much more dificult to keep the bottom of your tank clean.

Crushed coral tends to trap detritus and increases nitrate production. Also fish like sand sifting gobies can't clean crushed coral. They do clean sand.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

archer772 said:


> I would just fill the canister with LR rubble if you want to run it.


Unfortunately, this will result in significant nitrate production because waste will wind up trapped in the rubble and decompose.


----------

